# LOOK ZED Crank chainring



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi guys, I was wondering if the ZED crank can accept the Shimano 105 FC5502 Double Chainring? 

And which type should I go for, type A or type B?


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

As long as it's BCD 130 or 110 it will work. The Zed takes either size. Of course it will look strange - kinda like putting white-walls on your ferrari, but whatever "turns your crank" - pun intended


----------

